# The Beastie Button...



## Eponasoft (Oct 6, 2010)

I had no idea where else to put this so I'm putting here in off-topic. 

I wanted a new start button for fbpanel but wanted some kind of familiarity to it, and of course, to make it sort of funny. Thus, the Beastie Button was born. 







I found both the base button and the Beastie on google images... I think the base button is from Windows 2000, but it might also be from Windows XP when Luna is disabled... not sure since I don't use either anymore.  Ironically, I did the editing in Paint Shop Pro 7.02, running through wine (works pretty well). Anyways, this image is WTFPL, so feel free to use it if you want.


----------

